# Fried Okra, Simple yet good



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Made this last night, awesome.
Cut okra and soak in milk.
In a zip lock put Yellow corn Meal, salt and pepper and the milk soaked okra, shake well and let rest for 30 minutes.
Drop them in handfuls into 350 degree Canola oil, fry to GBD. Drain and salt while hot.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Sounds good, I don't like the runny mess that comes when okra is sweated or cookedwith too much in the same pan. Here is how I do mine sans the deep fry. Go to the garden and cut the next batch of pods[about every 3 days] Wash and discard any that are already too coarse or where if you squeeze them they are hard and seeds are already brown. Remove stems and cut into rounds like what you see at the supermarket. In a cast iron skillet add a small amount of vegetable oil and heat. When pan is hot add the rounds and attempt to sear the rounds.Continue to heat, turn occasionally, when done through salt, pepper and butter. Serve as a side with whatever you are making.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Interesting you guys bring up Fried Okra.

I have steered away from okra in any form since I was around 5. Seems that stuff was cooked or added into a stew at least a couple times weekly in my youth years. I just couldn't get over the snot factor.:redface:

Anyway, last week I decided to stop in the chicken place on my walk from the grocery store. I got a small order of fried okra and vowed I would eat it. Got home and started eating them while they were piping hot. Tried one without any added on top. Loved the thick fried coating. Then I tried another with hot sauce dabbed on top. Tasted sorta ok..but something wasn't quite right. Tried a third without any hot sauce and it dawned on me.....snot..... That was the cushion like texture that I detected when I got to the center of em. Handed them over to my son and he gobbled them up.

So....I can cross that off my list of things I want to try in life. And won't even consider chitterlings. 
Fried Green Tomatoes is next on my list.

BTW: does the snot effect come from the inside chamber or the okra thick component? I might would try em if I could core the centers and them batter....providing 

Thanks


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Okra...
"_Oh! You'll like Em done THIS WAY!"_
*NOT!!!*
Done That, Been There, Ain't Gonna Fool me with that mess ever again...


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Now yer tawkin' 'bot ole WD's favoite food.I heerd he dun likes his recipe too complicated soze he jest cuts two cups of pods and biles'em in one cup of water.....then sucks'em down wid a straw.Mebbe he come on and tells us if'n he puts any spices in da water fust. 

As a side note,I just finished a whole plate like whut Wilber does along with country ham,deviled eggs,tater salad,fried apples,and red velvet cupcakes.Gonna take me a nap then fix a bowl of homemade banana split ice cream.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Fried okra is great if you roll it in cornmeal and flour seasoned with salt, pepper, garlic powder and lots and lots of cajun seasoning. Deep fried in peanut oil and eaten hot. Hot sauce just adds to the experience. 

We slice it up and put is in a egg and milk wash then roll it in flour and lay it on a pan. Once the pan is full freeze it. While frozen bag it up and store it in the freezer. The next time you get the taste for some fried okra just pull it out of the freezer andfry it up. You can do the same thing with squash. 

Now for some real good eating you have to boil it in water, butter and cajun seasoning. Do not cut it up. Boil it whole. You get too much slime if you slice it before you boil it. 

For something really good eat boiled okra with canned tomatoes. 

Darin


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Finger, you could make a dog turd etable fixin it lak dat. Course, da dog turd would be twicest as good.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Yesiree,ya can tell ole WD loves dat Okree.hey WD,duz ya stir some brussells sprouts in wid yer okree


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

I love fried okra. Here is a simple way I have found to cook them. Wash and cut into frying size pieces. Let sit in bowl for a few mins and sweat. Sprinkle in a box of "Jiffy" corn muffin mix ( about .50 cents per box) and shake well to coat okra. I add canola oil to frying pan and cook till done. I layer paper towels on plate and put cooked okra on to absorb some of the oil. I then salt and pepper to taste.....MMMM


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Only way I eat okra is fried and then it must be crispy. No slimmy boiled okra for me. Yeeeeeeeeck!


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

fried is the only way to go,but then again there aint to much of anything that aint good fried....


----------

